# snake bit!!!!



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 30, 2008)

well guys im gonna keep this short, cuz im only typing with one hand but after years of handling venemous snakes, i finally slipped up.  im owner of a+ wildlife control in dalton, ga. and had a copperhead job out in ellijay, thursday august 28th at around 2 pm ..  there was a family(3 adults and 4 babies) of copperheads living between decorative crossties , and i was there to remove them.  i made a stupid mistake, and rushed to get them out b4 any got away...
Pulled the very first one out with snake hook, and pinned its head and went to pick it up by the head (like ive done hundreds of times) and.......BOOM...the snake's left fang went into my left index finger.  so i put the snake into a  container and drove myself to the hospital, the initial pain was about like a yellojacket....by the time i got to the ER, the pain was more like 10 yellowjacket stings. about an hour later, pain went from minor to about as severe as one should ever feel...the venom made it all the way to the elbow, but the wrist to the fingertips was the WORST , my hand swelled up like a balloon, my finger has a HUGE blood blister almost all the way around it, and there are several other smaller clear blisters around the puncture.
im doing fine as long as im on my percocets ,  and i will post pics later when im able to do more....


----------



## Nitro (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry to read this. Hazards of the job I would guess. 

Hope that you have a full recovery.


----------



## Redbow (Aug 30, 2008)

I think there are two types of snake handlers in this world! The ones that have been bitten,,and the ones that will be bitten!

I wish you a speedy recovery!!


----------



## LJay (Aug 30, 2008)

Ouch!!!!!!!!


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 30, 2008)

thank you guys very much!


----------



## miles58 (Aug 30, 2008)

Sounds like you poked yourself and squeezed in enough venom keeping control of the situation to do the job up right.

Sorry guy.  That's gotta be painful and I would imagine that the recovery period is going to be a long one to get back the feeling and dexterity.


----------



## FireStrut (Aug 30, 2008)

*Sorry to hear about that, I hope you have a speedy recovery. I have never been snake bitten so I have no idea about the pain you are going through.*


----------



## doublebarrel (Aug 30, 2008)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery. I have killed four large rattlers within 100 yards of my home this year and 26 in18 years! BB


----------



## germag (Aug 30, 2008)

Sorry to hear it....been there, done that. It's painful, no doubt about that. It will ache and drain for a few days...and it will be ugly-looking. But, as long as you keep a good eye on it and don't ignore any unexpected changes or new symptoms it should heal fine. A copperhead bite is one of the more painful bites, but it usually looks worse than it really is. Hopefully there won't be much scarring or anything. I'm sure the doc put you on a prophylactic antibiotic.....make SURE you take them. An infection could be really bad.

Just take it easy...lean on the Percocet (a gift from the heavens)...and you'll be a little sadder, a little wiser and a LOT more careful in the future.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Aug 30, 2008)

Hate to hear that dude, that'll make me think safety first even more than I do. I've actually got a snake program here in a few hours.


----------



## redlevel (Aug 30, 2008)

That's why I catch all mine with a 12 gauge shotgun.

Probably could have gotten the whole bunch with one shot.

Seriously, I hope you recover quickly, and that the pain subsides quickly.


----------



## sewer hog (Aug 30, 2008)

Might Want To Leave The Snake Catching To The Pros,it Would Hurt Alot Less. Hate To Hear About That ,but Snake Catching Is A Very Serious Matter.hope You Heal Up Quick.


----------



## Luckybuck (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm with redlevel, just stand back and shoot all of them.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 30, 2008)

thanks for all the positives!!  
heres an important lesson that i learned and hope no one else that reads it will have to learn the hard way ...no matter how much expereince u have with ANYTHING, it doesnt mean ur invincible...


----------



## big_bird (Aug 30, 2008)

Luckybuck said:


> I'm with redlevel, just stand back and shoot all of them.



AMEN

i hope you have a speedy recovery.  and thanks for all you do. if I or we killed all the snakes what would happen then?


----------



## thegaduck (Aug 30, 2008)

*Somebody*

buy that man a shovel.


----------



## bat (Aug 30, 2008)

mb thank you for sharing your experience with the group.  you take care and we wish you a speedy full recovery.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 31, 2008)

well just for an update, i actually had to go back to the hospital last night around 9 30.   my arm was still swelling around the elbow..and apparently that isnt normal. so i go to the dalton hospital and they let me know it was a secondary infection ...so after 3 hour wait, i got a shot in the butt and a prescription for some antibiotics


----------



## dertiedawg (Aug 31, 2008)

mbhawkins123 said:


> i got a shot in the butt and a prescription for some antibiotics


Sounds like that copperhead gave you an STD!


----------



## shaggybill (Aug 31, 2008)

So did the doc give you av?  Hope you have a fast recovery.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Aug 31, 2008)

redlevel said:


> That's why I catch all mine with a 12 gauge shotgun.
> 
> Probably could have gotten the whole bunch with one shot.
> 
> Seriously, I hope you recover quickly, and that the pain subsides quickly.



It's quicker tooDo hope alls well


----------



## BookHound (Aug 31, 2008)

Wishing you a full and speedy recovery.

Mark


----------



## secondseason (Aug 31, 2008)

Ellijay....that's where I got my copperhead bite.

Hope you have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## merc123 (Aug 31, 2008)

And they say Copper Heads don't come up this far 

Wishing the best...


----------



## Jeffriesw (Aug 31, 2008)

I will be praying for you!


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 31, 2008)

i appreciate all the kind words, and im gonna try to put some pics up later this evening!!


----------



## germag (Aug 31, 2008)

merc123 said:


> And they say Copper Heads don't come up this far
> 
> Wishing the best...



Copperheads are all over the place in North Georgia. It's cottonmouths that don't come up this far.


----------



## germag (Aug 31, 2008)

mbhawkins123 said:


> well just for an update, i actually had to go back to the hospital last night around 9 30.   my arm was still swelling around the elbow..and apparently that isnt normal. so i go to the dalton hospital and they let me know it was a secondary infection ...so after 3 hour wait, i got a shot in the butt and a prescription for some antibiotics



Yeah, secondary infection is normally actually more of a danger in copperhead bites than the venom is. That can result in all kinds of problems, like gangrene and subsequent amputation. Keep a close eye on it, make sure to take your antibiotics on time every time and don't be afraid to load up and go back to the ER. You did good in going back when the swelling continued....keep it up. Don't ignore ANYTHING.


----------



## germag (Aug 31, 2008)

shaggybill said:


> So did the doc give you av?  Hope you have a fast recovery.



AV is not normally a part of the protocol for copperhead envenomation, except in extreme cases.


----------



## teethdoc (Aug 31, 2008)

sewer hog said:


> Might Want To Leave The Snake Catching To The Pros,it Would Hurt Alot Less. Hate To Hear About That ,but Snake Catching Is A Very Serious Matter.hope You Heal Up Quick.



I think he is a pro and was injured in the line of duty.


----------



## patchestc (Aug 31, 2008)

i've been hunting in south georgia for thirty years, and just bought 
my first pair of snake chaps.  i've seen a lot of snakes, but i promise
i've never tried to catch one.  hope u r feeling better soon.
snakes scare me!!

EDITED FOR TYPING AROUND THE CENSOR


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry Ta hear You got bit, It happens to all of us sooner or later!!


----------



## skoaleric (Aug 31, 2008)

I had 8 kidney stones last year alone...so I wreckon i can imagine some pretty bad pain...lol.
 Hope your arm is getting better.
Eric


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you got tagged. Hope you heal up with no complications.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 31, 2008)

no anti venom was used, they were gonna use it if the venom went past my elbow...but fortunately it did not,

kidney stones are actually my biggest fear, luckily ive never had any


----------



## DocHoliday (Aug 31, 2008)

merc123 said:


> And they say Copper Heads don't come up this far
> 
> Wishing the best...


Yea right I am as far North East as you can about get and the area around my place is covered in them.  To the OP I hope you get well soon. God Bless:
Doc


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 31, 2008)

*snake bite*

here are pics of my hand , this is from the bite thursday


----------



## Derek Edge (Aug 31, 2008)

Ouch!


----------



## deerbuster (Aug 31, 2008)

Man that pretty nasty...Sorry to hear about it.


----------



## germag (Aug 31, 2008)

mbhawkins123 said:


> here are pics of my hand , this is from the bite thursday



Yeah, you're good. That's gonna hurt like the dickens for a minute or three, but it's not a real serious envenomation. Like we've already talked about, you just need to be real mindful of secondary infections until it heals. Those hemorrhagic blebs look a lot worse than they really are. You don't have a lot of necrosis and sloughing of necrotic tissue....don't get me wrong...any bite is bad enough, but it could be worse.

I've had a couple of bites like that. One was from one fang that just barely hooked me from a juvenile EDB, and one from a little baby eyelash viper. I've found the baby snakes to be much more risky to handle than the adults.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Aug 31, 2008)

yea im actually really lucky, things could have been worse...
the pain is still intense , thank god for the pain meds

but atleast it was a copperhead and not anything else


----------



## fishbone2149 (Aug 31, 2008)

Holy crap!!!!!!!!!  Man, that looks really painful.  Just today my nephew was playing in the creek and caught a baby snake.  His stupid dad (my brother-in-law) told him in wasn't venomous, just a water snake he said.  Well I came outside and he showed it to me and what do you know a baby copperhead.  Needless to say the baby snake it no longer of this world.


----------



## Mlrtime (Aug 31, 2008)

Whew! Wishing good thoughts for you mb. I'll offer a prayer up for you.


----------



## 12gamag (Sep 1, 2008)

man-glad to here you are all right.....
Ive been bit twice-once by a water moccisan and once by a diamond back rattler....the rattler bit me  in the back of the leg-he went through the snake chaps and nicked my leg-but it still swole up real bad...was a mile back up in a swamp by myself coon hunting...had to round up the dogs and walk out then drive the 1 hour drive to get to the nearest hospital....I was really hurting by the time I got to the hospital......for a while there I didnt think I was going to make it..

then I had luck to get bit by a cotton mouth.  he bit me inbetween my trigger finger and my thumb-that one hurt pretty bad too....luckly I was coon hunting about 20 minutes outside of macon and was able to get to the medical center fast!!


----------



## GAnaturalist (Sep 1, 2008)

been there, I had the same blood blister, but it extended further down the finger, from a copperhead. The doctor cut the blood blister off my finger to relieve pressure it was causing to the other fingers (the blister was pushing my index finger away from my other fingers) They drained it first and then cut the skin off, it felt like they were cutting my live skin off, which they were. You could here me screaming all the way down the hall, and some of the nurses said I was freaking out some of the other patients. Then they said they were going to have to graft some skin back on, but I healed up eventually. 

Expect your finger to be sensitive to cold, and tingles to the touch for the next twenty years with the occasional aching.

I posted my pics on here a couple of times, so I will save yall from seeing them again. 

Good luck.


----------



## GAnaturalist (Sep 1, 2008)

Just for kicks, I took a pic of my finger. This is what it will look like down the road. Not to bad.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Sep 1, 2008)

12 gamag...
did u receive antivenom from either of your bites??


----------



## starvin (Sep 1, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the bite, It happens, even with experienced, I chased one from the yard just minutes ago.. kept looking fer em'.

Hope he decided to relocate.. Prayers are with ya. Follow the doc's instructions.  We are smarter than our tuff ole men. they'd say it'll be alright in a minute. See and follow the doc's orders.. Good Luck


----------



## rip18 (Sep 1, 2008)

Ouch - hope you recover quickly and relatively completely!  That ain't no fun.  I stopped hand-catching poisonous snakes about (well mostly anyway) about 15 years ago when a big timber rattler wrapped his backend around my elbow and almost pulled both of his fangs into my hand.  There wasn't much I could do to stop him, and that made me realize that all the "experts" were right - if I kept picking them up by hand, I was eventually gonna make a mistake.  

I hate that it happened to you & hope you feel better!!


----------



## doublelungdriller (Sep 1, 2008)

mbhawkins123 wish well soon good luck


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Sep 2, 2008)

here are the relatives of the snake that got me last thursday.
i went back and removed the rest of them.
14 babies and one big momma

and here is my hand looking worse


----------



## fatboy84 (Sep 2, 2008)

How did you catch them when you went back?

Good luck and best wishes on a speedy recovery.


----------



## shaggybill (Sep 2, 2008)

germag said:


> AV is not normally a part of the protocol for copperhead envenomation, except in extreme cases.



Yeah, I know that, but a lot of ER docs don't.


----------



## germag (Sep 2, 2008)

shaggybill said:


> Yeah, I know that, but a lot of ER docs don't.



True.


----------



## Jasper (Sep 3, 2008)

Prayers sent for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow! My Prayers are added for you. Get well soon.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Sep 3, 2008)

just shows me why I do not want to get bit, shoot first !!!!!!


----------



## Beehaw (Sep 3, 2008)

mbhawkins123 said:


> here are the relatives of the snake that got me last thursday.
> i went back and removed the rest of them.
> 14 babies and one big momma




What do you do with them after you leave?  Was it one of the babies that bit you?


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 3, 2008)

That finger hurts just looking at it.  Hope you heal fast.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 3, 2008)

One word:

SHOTGUN!


----------



## Trizey (Sep 3, 2008)

I'd like to have that big female in my freezer whole.

Hope you heal up quickly.


----------



## onemilmhz (Sep 3, 2008)

mbhawkins123 said:


> here are the relatives of the snake that got me last thursday.
> i went back and removed the rest of them.
> 14 babies and one big momma


Now that's a stud right there!  Even after being bit, and probably still in alot of pain, he returns to finish the job!  Kudos man.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Sep 4, 2008)

the owners didnt want to kill them, so i pulled them out with my snake hook and picked em up with my snake grabbers, 
one of the adults bit me, its not shown in the picture, its in my freezer..


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 6, 2008)

best wishes to you on a quick and thorough recovery


----------



## Howard Parker (Sep 6, 2008)

Good luck man. Hope you recover very soon.


----------



## Coastie (Sep 7, 2008)

sewer hog said:


> Might Want To Leave The Snake Catching To The Pros,it Would Hurt Alot Less. Hate To Hear About That ,but Snake Catching Is A Very Serious Matter.hope You Heal Up Quick.



The man is a PRO, it's what he does for a living. The point is that no matter how long you have been doing a job sooner or later you may make a mistake due to being tired or in a hurry and could end up getting hurt. I hope there is no permanent damage to his hand or arm and that he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## dutchman (Sep 7, 2008)

This entire thread gives me the willies.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Sep 9, 2008)

my finger is doing a lot better!!  the bubble has finally gone down and dried up , now if i can not pick on while it heals it should be gone in a week.  but the healing process is making it itchy and it just such a nuisance having a huge scab on my finger.  ill post some pics soon


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 9, 2008)

You have my best wishes for a speedy recovery.  That finger ain't pretty.


----------



## caver101 (Sep 10, 2008)

Glad its doing better man! You take care.

Just be glad you got bit by that copperhead......if you were bit by some of the folks that live in Ellijay it would have been a lot worse......grin



[joking]


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 10, 2008)

Glad to see the finger is Healing, 
what a professional to go back and finish the Job before anyone else suffered the same fate. 

My hats Off to ya, Heal up quickly,


----------



## whitworth (Sep 10, 2008)

*Mess of Copperheads*

In another state during their fall turkey hunt, I walked into an area with copperheads.   I stopped, cussed myself realizing my mistake and started to look in every direction. 
There were more nests of copperheads than a person should see in a lifetime.  I backed out the way I came, like it was a minefield.  
Some thirty five years ago, and I remember it like it was last month.  

The only expertise I ever wanted to gain from poisonous snakes was the ability to spot them before I stept on one.  
Never had an inclination to handle snakes.  Always figured if something could go wrong, it would with snakes.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Sep 10, 2008)

I don't like snakes.  I won't kill a non-venomous snake if I can avoid it (killed a few with lawnmowers and weedeaters unintentionally).  I don't even like picking up the little brown snakes that I find around my yard.  I usually just shoo them away with the toe of my boot.

I "handled" a big king snake a few years back.  It was laying in the middle of Moore Road in Suwanee and I didn't want someone to run over it.  I picked it up by the tail, and in one motion, flung it into the field beside the road.  Even that gave me the willies.

I'm glad the bite wasn't more serious.  This just goes to show that even the most experienced snake handler can get bit.  

Along those same lines, even the most experience shooter can have an accidental discharge or drop a weapon, so be extra cautious around guns ya'll.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Sep 10, 2008)

*bite*

heres a  look at the finger almost 2 weeks after the bite...
it actually looks uglier, but its trying to heal. 
im missing like a large portion of the meat , im assuming it will fill in over time


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 10, 2008)

Still looks painful. Does it hurt?


----------



## aaronward9 (Sep 10, 2008)

good gosh man!!  i just saw this thread.  hope you are doing ok.  how's the ol' lady treatin ya?!


----------



## orangesmoke20 (Sep 10, 2008)

praying for u bro for speedy recovery, but i just gotta say  ''u r  one crazy guy '' listen to majority and shotgunem.


----------



## bnew17 (Sep 10, 2008)

man that looks really painful, hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Sep 10, 2008)

no, theres no pain anymore....its just a little itchy


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Sep 10, 2008)

hah the ol lady is treatin me good , she took good care of me while i was sick


----------



## drenalin08 (Sep 12, 2008)

Glad your doing ok and didnt lose a finger.


----------



## JR (Sep 12, 2008)

mbhawkins123 said:


> here are the relatives of the snake that got me last thursday.
> i went back and removed the rest of them.
> 14 babies and one big momma
> 
> and here is my hand looking worse



DEAR LORD man!!!!!!!!!!      That first picture with them all in the bucket, looks like a FINE place for a gernade!!!       

Talk about giving me the chills... I KNEW I shouldn't have looked in this thread....


----------



## r0cketman (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow, saw this a few days ago. Glad your doing better. Do they make snake gloves as they do boots?

Oh and your avatar really freaks me out.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Sep 12, 2008)

caver101 said:


> Glad its doing better man! You take care.
> 
> Just be glad you got bit by that copperhead......if you were bit by some of the folks that live in Ellijay it would have been a lot worse......grin
> 
> ...



hahahaha oh how true this is......


----------



## Reelcool (Sep 13, 2008)

yea don't think I want to get bit anytime soon.
I like the saying my dads always said 

The only snake he likes is a dead one 

I'm sorry for your pain man, but if you would have picked all of them up with a stick after you shot them, then I doubt one would have bit ya


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 19, 2008)

hey Matt,

This is Eddie, next time try to keep your finger out of the snakes mouth. Also do you want another pigmy if so call me n let me know


----------



## FX Jenkins (Sep 19, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> One word:
> 
> SHOTGUN!



A MEN>>>>BROTHA !!!!!!!

that bucket picture is gonna give me nightmares...


----------



## non-typical48 (Sep 19, 2008)

That hand looks nasty! I hope you recover fully and soon.


----------



## Deer Tic (Sep 24, 2008)

mbhawkins123 said:


> the owners didnt want to kill them, so i pulled them out with my snake hook and picked em up with my snake grabbers,
> one of the adults bit me, its not shown in the picture, its in my freezer..



Awe! So they didn't want you to Kill them! Isn't that sweet... I'll take a long shot and bet I could guess who their Presidential Candidate is!!! Ooops, hope it wasn't one of your family members.

You are a bigger man than me! You would have heard me screaming like a girl for miles! Glad your doing better. That was ugly!

So, are you going to confess who's yard you let them go in?


----------



## Just John (Sep 24, 2008)

Is it true that once you've been bit by a particular kinda of snake,that your body is somewhat immune to that particular type of snake or is that an "Ole Wives Tale"??


----------



## country boy (Sep 24, 2008)

Thats the reason that any time I see a snake its a dead snake if I can help it.

"A dead snake is a good snake"


----------



## Wide Earp (Sep 25, 2008)

germag said:


> Copperheads are all over the place in North Georgia. It's cottonmouths that don't come up this far.



I beg to differ, killed several along some relatives property [now belong to Paul Jackson] near the conasauga river in Murray county


----------



## LLove (Sep 25, 2008)

mbhawkins123 said:


> here are pics of my hand , this is from the bite thursday



you said there was a "blood blister".. you didn't say anything about your finger giving birth to an alien!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2008)

Just John said:


> Is it true that once you've been bit by a particular kinda of snake,that your body is somewhat immune to that particular type of snake or is that an "Ole Wives Tale"??




I wouldn`t put no faith in that tale.


----------



## shaggybill (Sep 25, 2008)

Wyat Earp said:


> I beg to differ, killed several along some relatives property [now belong to Paul Jackson] near the conasauga river in Murray county



Not cottonmouths. Probably just water snakes. Lots of people think there are cottonmouths up there, but they just don't go up that far.


----------



## Wide Earp (Sep 27, 2008)

shaggybill said:


> Not cottonmouths. Probably just water snakes. Lots of people think there are cottonmouths up there, but they just don't go up that far.



 killed several about 28 yrs ago along the Conasauga river


----------



## Gentleman4561 (Sep 27, 2008)

sorry to hear about that will be prayin for you good luck and a speedy recovery i hope you shoot right handed


----------



## Son (Sep 27, 2008)

*Snake bite*

She got you good. I had a copperhead bite me on the finger, second joint. It hurt like a BEE STING, had some swelling and coloring, Nail turned black. Lucked out, the fang hit the joint where it couldn't penetrate deep. That was a few years back, but that finger still bothers me much like arthritis. I never saw the small snake until it hit me while I was snorkling a creek.
Found 27 rattlers in two armadillo holes about 20 yards apart about five years ago. Two big mamas and a bunch of young. Right at our front gate. I wear snakeboots these days, and don't pick any poisonous snakes up by hand.


----------



## njanear (Sep 28, 2008)

I just got back from a little campout with my son's Cub Scout troop.  We had set up camp yesterday in this field, with a tiny  patch of woods between us and the small pond.  Anyways, as usual, I told my son to make sure that the tent door was zipped close before we went to do our activities and all was good.... for us.  Well, up near the fire pit was one of the leader's tent.  I had noticed that most of the day, that tent door was left open and tied back, but since there were 5 from her family there, I didn't think much about it being left that way (figured the kids were just running in and out of it).

Well last night, around 9:00 or so, her husband walked down to the fire ring and in a surprisingly calm monotone voice, says "We have a snake in our tent".  He had gone up there to lay out the mats and when he went to the one side, he said he saw something that looked like "dog poo" in the back corner.  He got his light a little closer and saw what it was - a coiled snake (he didn't try to ID it because he doesn't like snakes at all).

4 of us adults went up there (which immediately brought a swarm of kids) and discovered that in the back corner of the tent, a small copperhead (about 2.5 ft) had crawled in and coiled up there.  Well, two of the guys jumped in before I could come back with my marshmallow rod (was going to pin its head down) and center punched down on it with a 3 inch log.  It didn't kill it, so I wound up pinning its head so one of the fellows could pick it up and bring it out.

We took the time to show the scouts and other adults the snake (pointing out the head shape, markings, fangs, etc.) and then explained why they should ALWAYS keep the tent doors zipped close.  The two fellows then took him off, severed the head, and tossed it in the trash; then one took the body to take home (he is going to skin it and make it into something small, like a hat band or bracelet  )

Needless to say, a lesson took place on the importance of keeping the tent doors zipped shut when no one was in them - and a lot of adults took notes (quite a few were on their very first campout ever too  - I wonder how they slept last night? )

Just wanted to share this as I know a few hunters set up their tents on their extended trips.  Keep those screens zipped close and always check for piles of 'dog poo' where it shouldn't be. 

PS:  Sorry, no pics.  If the one fellow posts his on the Cub Scout site, I'll see if he will let me post one here.


----------

